# Pompano at Night?



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone ever catch any pompano from the beach at night?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I forgot what I was about to say......I got hipnotized


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

I would say no.......plenty of catfish though!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Never caught one at night. I always get on the beach in the early am while its dark and its either catfish or Reds.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Wade---

We caught some at night back in Nov. Friends came in from Jax and So. Carolina and took the kids out to the beach in Navarre. Caught shark, redfish and some pomps. Never got a catfish. Must have been newbie luck y friend's kids brought....


----------

